# Road tourism in Romania



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I will post some road tourism videos from Romania on this thread. The movies show real-time driving on some roads, and I put some pictures also and explanations during the video about the area we go through and the inhabited places on the way. Enjoy!

The first video shows DN57 between Orsova and Moldova Veche, a very nice drive through the Iron Gates Gorges of Danube:


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

A nice morning drive between Hateg and Deva, on DN66 and DN7. I integrated some pics from Hateg (+region), Hunedoara (the spectacular Corvin Castle) and Deva during the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

A road that I like a lot, as we go over 6 hills in just 50km and we visit the historical towns of Campulung, Curtea de Arges (UNESCO World Heritage) and also the roman fortress of Jidova in between, with photos integrated in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

A drive through an underrated region of Romania, Baragan. We drove on DN22 between Braila and Ramnicu Sarat. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's drive to Fagaras Mountains during the next video. We will visit Curtea de Arges, Poienari Fortress and Vidraru Dam, with photo stops included. The road DN7C, also called Transfagarasan, is very spectacular to drive. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Road tourism in the border region between Wallachia and Moldavia: DN2 Ramnicu Sarat - Focsani. We visit also the town of Focsani (photos included).


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

From Focsani we go north to Adjud, driving near Marasesti Mausoleum (some pics inside the video):


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

A nice drive in the Baragan Plains, through a peaceful rural area, on a road offering wide views of the landscape around. We visit the spa town of Amara and the very nice historical town center of Buzau.


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

A drive in West Romania, in the historical province of Banat, on the major route DN6, from Lugoj to Caransebes. The historical centers from Lugoj and Caransebes are well worth a stop if you are travelling through this nice area.


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next trip brings us from Blaj to Tarnaveni, another nice town in Transylvania, on secondary roads through Tarnava Mica Valley. The area is very interesting, as we will drive through nice landscapes, with vineyards and historical spots, like The Bethlen Castle in Cetatea de Balta (some pics included in the video). Enjoy!

P.S. If you find the videos useful, please subscribe also to my youtube channel. It helps me a lot in my mission to touristically promote the areas I drive through. Thanks a lot!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Across Transylvanean Hills between Tarnaveni and Medias:


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

The next trip brings us to the Fortified Church of Biertan, a wonderful medieval fortress and UNESCO World Heritage Site. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Being in the area, we couldn't miss a visit to Sighisoara, a fairytale medieval town, one of the best preserved in Eastern Europe.

P.S. If you find the videos useful, please subscribe to the youtube channel. It would help me a lot in my mission to better promote the areas where I travel.


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

We move to Oltenia region for the next road tourism video, featuring DN67 through the hills between Motru and Drobeta Turnu Severin. At the end, we visit Drobeta Turnu Severin, a town situated on the bench of The Danube, where the famous roman bridge built by Appolodor from Damascus once stood. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

I welcome you to a wonderful drive through a part of The Iron Gates Gorges and Cerna Valley. The landscape is very nice, and the road has a lot of viaducts and tunnels, as it closely follows The Danube. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

We are driving from Baile Govora to the Hurezi Monastery for the next trip. We go over a few hills that offer nice views of the mountains right north of us (mostly to Buila-Vanturarita Mountain), before arriving at the wonderful Hurezi Monastery, a beautiful example of ''Brancoveanu'' Style, also an UNESCO World Heritage Site. Enjoy!


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure (Nov 26, 2017)

Parcul Natural Bucegi


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

We are crossing the scenic and forrested Lipova Plateau, from Făget to Săvârșin, on a secondary road, modernized in the last years. The traffic is light, making the trip through the green natural area very enjoyable. The gardens of the royal castle in Săvârșin are a great stop on the way. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dobrogea is a specific region of Romania, with a nice hilly landscape and interesting ethnography. We will cross The Măcin Mountains, one of the oldest in Romania, being formed in the second part of the Paleozoic, in the Carboniferous and Permian, during the Hercynian orogeny. The predominant rock is granite. I didn't took the main route over DN2D-DN22, but chose to drive mostly on secondary county roads. Took also the detours on dead-end roads to Carcaliu and Turcoaia to show you also this interesting villages. The traffic is light, making the trip through the hilly natural area very enjoyable. Videos from the ferry crossing and from Mamaia seaside resort are also included. Enjoy!


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Considered by Top Gear to be the most spectacular road in the world, Transfăgărașan is definetely a trip of a lifetime through the highest mountains of Romania. We start in the historical town of Curtea de Argeș, the first capital of Wallachia and an Unesco World Heritage Site and finish the drive at over 2000m altitude, near Bâlea Lake. On the road we pass by Poienari Fortress, a former castle of Vlad The Impaler and on Vidraru Dam, the highest in Romania (166m). We saw also bears on the road (min. 29:13 and 37:41), enjoy!


----------

